# بعض المعلومات الهندسية عن الحديد



## المهندس جلال (12 يوليو 2006)

ما هو الحديد




*في البداية كان هناك الحديد الخام

*الحديد احد أنواع المعادن الشائعة في القشرة الأرضية، ويمكن أن يوجد في كل مكان متحدا في عناصر أخرى على شكل خام. في أوروبا يعود تاريخ استخدام الحديد إلى 1700 قبل الميلاد. 

منذ عهد الحيثيين إلى نهاية القرون الوسطى ظل تحضير الحديد كما هو. ولقد كانت طريقة الصنع تتم باستبدال طبقات من الخام والفحم، يتم تسخينها للحصول على كتلة من الخام المنصهر، والتي تكون ضرورية للقطع، بينما يسخن لكي تتم إزالة الشوائب، ولذلك يتم الحصول على الحديد الخام الذي يكون جاهزا للاستخدام. ولقد وصلت كمية الحديد في العصور الوسطي من 50 إلى 60 كيلو جرام. 

وكميات أقل من الفولاذ(الحديد الغني بالكربون)، الذي تم صنعه منذ البداية، ولقد أتضح أن هذه المادة أصلب وأكثر مقاومة.

تتم عملية تشكيل الحديد في مكان يبعد خطوات من الموقد الذي يتم فيه تحضير الحديد. في الأصل يكون هناك حفرة في داخل الأرض تكون بمثابة الفرن.*حديد الزهر:*شهد القرن الخامس عشر إقامة أول مواقد لصهر الحديد، التي يتراوح ارتفاعها ما بين 4 إلى 6 أمتار، نتج عنها اكتشاف هائل للمعدن الحديدي السائل ويلقب حديد الزهر(الصلب)، والذي يستخدم لتصنيع الأنواع التالية: أواني الطبخ، المدافع، الأنابيب....الخ. 

يتيح حديد الزهر(الصلب) الإنتاج بكميات من خلال استخدام التقنية الحديثة "يسخن خام الحديد الصلب، ويعَرض للهواء، مما يجعل الكربون داخل الحديد يحترق، ويسيل الحديد على شكل نقط مشكلا كتلة من الحديد المنصهر. وأخيرا ينتج الفولاذ.






في عام 1786، عرف علماء فرنسا الثلاث (مونج، فاندر، وارمونة) طبيعة العلاقة بين الحديد، والحديد الصلب، والفولاذ ودور الكربون في تحضير هذه المواد وخواصها، مع ذلك لم يكن ظاهرا حتى تم ظهور الاختراعات العظيمة في القرن التاسع عشر وأصبح أكثر المعادن أهمية في عهد الثورة الصناعية.

هناك نوعان من الحديد، فولاذ مخلوط بمعدن عالي الجودة وبمعدن أدنى مستوى، وفولاذ غير مخلوط(عناصر كيميائية غير الكربون، تضاف للحديد متوافقة مع أدنى محتوى متغير لكل)، مثالا لذلك 0.50% سيليكون، 0.80% سيدوم متعدد، 10.5% كروم. لذلك فان الاشابة في 7% من الكروم و 8% من النيكل، تستخدم لإنتاج الفولاذ الذي لا يصدأ، لهذا السبب لا يوجد نوع واحد يلي أنواع متعددة من الفولاذ. حاليا هناك أكثر من 300 مستوى محدد(تركيبات كيميائية) لا تفي هذه الأنواع لمقابلة الطلب، كلها تساهم لجعل الفولاذ أكثر ملاءمة لمقابلة التحديات في المستقبل.


----------



## المهندس204 (15 يوليو 2006)

بعد التحية 
لك كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة ارجو تقديم بعض المعلومات عن الفولاذوالصلب وبالأخص صلب السرعات العالية 
وتقبل جالص التحايا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يوليو 2006)

المهندس 204

تحية طيبة واسلام عليكم .

احب ان اشارك في الموضوع بما اعرفه عن صلب السرعات العالية .

صلب السرعات العالية يقطع حتى 600 درجة مؤية يستخدم لقطع المعدن كافة التى تشغّل على مكائن

الخراطة والتفريز والقشط والتشغيل الألي وغيرها .

ويتكون الصلب من عدة عناصر سبائكية مثل

صلب كروم تانجستن ورمزه X100Cr-WMo4 3 صلادته 63-65 ركويل .

صلب تانكستن كروم رمزه X120WCr V7 4 صلادته 63-66 ركويل 

ويسمى ايضأ صلب العدد السبائكي . ومن خلال تجربتي مع هذا الصلب عند تشغيله يحتاج الى سرعة

غير عالية جدأ مع سائل التبريد والتطعيم القليل والتغذية البطيئة . لايحتاج الى سن العدة لفترة طويلة 

وهو اقتصادي جدأ ورخيص الثمن بالنسبة لألأت القطع الكاربيدية التي لأ تتحمل الصدمات حيث تتلف

بسرعة .عكس الصلب العدة يتحمل الصدمات وخاصتأ في المسبوكات الرملية .

هذا وارجو قد وفقت في المشاركة .


البغدادي


----------



## المهندس جلال (17 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً على المشاركة أحب أن أضيف بأن هذا النوع من الفولاذ يعرف بفولاذ العدد و نكون نسبة الكربون بين 0.7 حتى 3 %


----------



## المهندس جلال (17 يوليو 2006)

هنا للإطلاع على طريقة تصنيع الحديد بدءاً من الحديد الخام و الخردة
بواسطة طريقةالصب بالقالب الحديد يصب ويجمد في قوالب لصب الحديد: قوالب الص تنزع الصبة من القوالب عندما تجف وتجمد بالكام بعد اعادة تسخينه لدرجة 1200، يسحق بواسطة مطحنة- مبرومة كبيرة لتحويله ال1- منتج من شرائح و مسطح 2- مزهر:منتج مستقبلي للمدى البعيد


----------



## عبدة شيخون (29 يناير 2008)

شكركم من كل قلبى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمداسعد (29 يناير 2008)

هناك نوع ا خر وهو الصب المستمر
اذا كان من لديه افلام او اىماده اخرى اكن مشكورا


----------



## dafir (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد1970 (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed62 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة الرجاء الحوار حول معامل الصهر بالتفصيل لتعم الفائدة
mini blast furnace


----------

